# fried bugs as a nutritious and tasty snack!



## jspk (Oct 7, 2012)

I've tried candied bugs, but I don't think I'd ever try fried roaches!


----------



## thelub (Jan 4, 2013)

Bugs are good and they are supposed to be VERY tasty. I love those 'strange food' shows and I have a very diverse taste for food, but I just can not get over the legs. 

I'm highly jealous of your Thailand trip and would love to go over and check it out. I'm a total foody and would probably eat myself to death


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

I'd love to move to Thailand and become a raw food vegan. So much awesome produce over there for pennies on the dollar what we pay.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Mar 13, 2013)

I've had mealworms before. I wouldn't eat them as a snack everyday, but they really were not bad.


----------



## ValMM (Feb 22, 2011)

During the fall semester at SUNY Oswego, a girl in my class was also taking entemology. As a project on how the world sees food, she made chocolate chip cookies with fried crickets in them and brought them in for us to try. She took a survey of how we felt before eating them and another after we ate them, to see if our feelings changed. 
I thought it was very cool and would not mind trying other foods with insects in them, but I don't think I could eat them straight by themselves.


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

It's only a matter of time before this enters the mainstream here in the West. The price of beef keeps increasing, the land required to raise it is disappearing, and once people have been around it as a food source, it won't be a big deal. 

That said, I'm sticking to my steaks and hamburgers for the time being.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

crazydaz said:


> It's only a matter of time before this enters the mainstream here in the West. The price of beef keeps increasing, the land required to raise it is disappearing, and once people have been around it as a food source, it won't be a big deal.
> 
> That said, I'm sticking to my steaks and hamburgers for the time being.


very true!


----------



## Warlock (Feb 28, 2012)

I bet they taste like chicken


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

Warlock said:


> I bet they taste like chicken


No wonder why I hate chicken. Not only are they fowl they taste like bugs.


----------



## jflng (Apr 5, 2007)

GraphicGr8s said:


> No wonder why I hate chicken. Not only are they fowl they taste like bugs.


You don't like chicken?? Blasphemer!

I've been to Bangkok a few times, but could never bring myself to eat the bugs. I guess I'm just weak, and spoiled with chickens. They probably are tasty though. Thai food is some of the best in the world.


----------



## EWTC (Aug 7, 2010)

thelub said:


> Bugs are good and they are supposed to be VERY tasty. I love those 'strange food' shows and I have a very diverse taste for food, but I just can not get over the legs.
> 
> I'm highly jealous of your Thailand trip and would love to go over and check it out. I'm a total foody and would probably eat myself to death


The food in Thailand is SOOOO good! Both times I have been there I have gained weight!

EC
www.macrocritters.wordpress.com


----------



## EWTC (Aug 7, 2010)

I have eaten mealworms, grasshoppers and ant eggs in Mexico (put it in a tortilla with enough salsa and guacamole and I can eat anything). I’m not so sure about eating those pupae though... LOL. But he was also offering huge (3-4") fried giant water bugs and deep-fried fledgling birds (I have a couple of photos on my blog)—now those were intimidating!!

EC
www.macrocritters.wordpress.com


----------



## Chulios66 (Jan 3, 2013)

I once ate a cricket cookie, it was delicious. I have also eaten many other kinds of bugs too when I lived in Mexico. I really want to take a trip back their as their was a wide variety of animals. Their was a waterfall nearby where I lived and you would see tadpoles in the small ponds. We found a small field of venus flytraps and alot of other cool plants too! Ahh, the memories of home.:smile:


----------



## PhillyMurse (Mar 11, 2013)

jflng said:


> You don't like chicken?? Blasphemer!
> 
> I've been to Bangkok a few times, but could never bring myself to eat the bugs. I guess I'm just weak, and spoiled with chickens. They probably are tasty though. Thai food is some of the best in the world.


Blasphemy was the first thought in my head as well! Lol

I've tried candied insects and it honestly didn't taste like much. I'd give it a go. I do draw a line at spiders and cockroaches. :icon_eek:


----------



## AguaTropical (Apr 3, 2013)

GraphicGr8s said:


> No wonder why I hate chicken. Not only are they fowl they taste like bugs.


Don't worry, you're not the only one. I definitely stay away from chicken, regardless of how it was prepared. haha


----------



## ValMM (Feb 22, 2011)

I can understand why someone would think they taste like bugs, considering chickens like to eat bugs.


----------

